# #9 of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 26, 2018)

Last but not least! This knife has Box elder burl scales.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Dynamite wood! Your signature knife never gets old to me! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 26, 2018)

Another beaut Robert!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2018)

I think is my favorite, alhough they have all been stunning! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice one to finish with although I can't find #8. I love stablized Big Leaf Maple Burl. It is easy to work with and buffs to a high luster. I have people that ask me all the time if it is stone and can't believe that it is wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow Robert- thank you for giving us a glimpse of the 9 round journey of your fine skills and mad talent.........only on WB. Such exquisite work and execution. 

So with seems like much success- any plans to carry out a 12 month run of other knives (knife of the month)?

Arn

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 27, 2018)

This was a pretty darn cool set of knives! I predict that you'll have a bunch of happy customers after your event!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 27, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Wow Robert- thank you for giving us a glimpse of the 9 round journey of your fine skills and mad talent.........only on WB. Such exquisite work and execution.
> 
> So with seems like much success- any plans to carry out a 12 month run of other knives (knife of the month)?
> 
> Arn


Hadn't thought about it but it might be be a project.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 28, 2019)

@B Rogers this is the one i have

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers (Oct 28, 2019)

Super nice


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2019)

Very nice


----------

